
The State of Maritime Piracy 2014: Assessing Economic and Human Cost [pdf] - dpflan
http://oceansbeyondpiracy.org/sites/default/files/attachments/StateofMaritimePiracy2014.pdf
======
dpflan
I pulled this from this Quartz article [1.]; this report seemed more
interesting than the summary QZ article which contained this:

"She said that the drop in oil prices, which have fallen by $100 since July
last year, was a factor in reducing piracy in the area.

In fact, piracy was falling before the price of oil tanked. "

The 2015 report is not out yet.

[1.] Oil is now so cheap even pirates aren’t stealing it any more:
[http://qz.com/619281/oil-is-now-so-cheap-even-pirates-
arent-...](http://qz.com/619281/oil-is-now-so-cheap-even-pirates-arent-
stealing-it-any-more/)

[2.] The State of Maritime Piracy 2013:
[http://oceansbeyondpiracy.org/sites/default/files/attachment...](http://oceansbeyondpiracy.org/sites/default/files/attachments/SoP2013-Digital_0_0-1_0.pdf)

